# Diatom Bloom



## EquineSoul7294 (Nov 2, 2015)

Is this a diatom bloom on my LR & starting on sand?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Looks like it.... Keep an eye on it though, dynos start off looking like diatoms too

Take a turkey Baster and try to blow it off the rocks if it comes off easy and not in clumps its diatoms


----------

